# Dental code crossover to Medical CPT codes



## Willow123 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello: Can anyone tell me if there is a free site which provides Dental crossover codes to medical?

If anyone could provide the medical CPT crossover for HCPC D7730?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jenndeshon (Nov 3, 2011)

Look at 21445 (or in that area) to see if this fits the description of the procedure you have. I would love to know if there is a free website as well. Currently, I purchase a book from Ingenix every year that helps to cross over some dental codes but doesn't always work for all my oral surgery codes.

Hope this helps!
Jennifer, CPC


----------



## Willow123 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you so much!! this does help.


----------



## luz.buenaventura (Nov 22, 2011)

*D7730 crossover medical code*

D7730 - treatment of mandible open reduction crossover Medical Codes are from 21454- 21470 codes. I use the CDT Companion by the ADA.


----------



## angella0530 (Oct 18, 2021)

Does anyone know the medical cross-over code for D9222 for deep sedation, such as 99152?


----------

